# GT275 - Engine dies when I release the brake pedal



## jcpcac1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Engine dies when I release the brake pedal. I do have a seat switch. 

With the brake pedal depressed and if I press the accelerator pedal, the tractor will move forward.

Any hints?

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it do it all the time,or just when the blades are engaged ?
It sounds like a switch is bad,or out of adjustment.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd sure check out that seat switch.


----------



## jcpcac1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Again thanks to you experts!

You helped solved the problem. It was the seat switch!

Thanks, Jim


----------

